
Best anti-ageing exercise is high intensity interval training - DanBC
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2123825-best-anti-ageing-exercise-is-high-intensity-interval-training/
======
DrScump
The exercise protocol uses a different definition of HIIT than most, using
very long "high intensity" intervals of 4+ _minutes_.

"High-intensity interval training consisted of 3 days per week of intervals on
an electronically braked cycle ergometer (Monday, Wednesday and Friday) and 2
days per week on motorized treadmill walking (Tuesday and Thursday). The
interval protocol was a 10-minute warm-up followed by 4 cycles of 4-minute
high intervals (> 90%) with 3- minute rest (pedaling at no load) then a
5-minute cool down. The time per session at high intensity was 16 minutes. The
treadmill protocol was a self-selected walking pace (2-4 mph) with a 10-minute
warm-up, 45 minutes at incline at 70% VO2 peak then a 5-minute cool down. The
resistance protocol was weight training for 60 minutes on 4-days per week of
lower (Monday and Thursday) and upper body exercises (Tuesday and Friday).
Participants were instructed on proper lifting technique and performed 8-12
repetitions per exercise with one-minute rest between sets. Participants
completed two sets of each exercise for week 1, three sets for week 2, and
four sets for weeks 3-12. Weights were increased when participants could
perform 12 repetitions while maintaining good form. Lower body exercises were
leg press, toe raise, lunge, abdominal crunch, leg extension and leg curl.
Upper body exercises were chest press, lat pull down, incline chest press,
seated row, lateral raise, biceps curl and triceps push down. The combined
protocol was 30 minutes of cycling 5-days per week (Monday through Friday)
followed by 30 minutes of weight lifting. The cycling protocol was a five-
minute warm-up, 20 minutes at 70% VO2 peak, then 5 minutes of cool down. The
weight lifting was a 4-day program with lower body (Monday and Thursday) and
upper body exercises (Tuesday and Friday). Lower body exercises were leg
press, abdominal crunch, leg extension and leg curls. Upper body exercises
were chest press, lat pull down, triceps extensions and biceps curls."

~~~
mswen
Thank you for posting this abstract. I agree they were using a very different
definition of HIIT when I read the PR article. By most standards this looks
like a medium intensity cardio 3 times a week with a low intensity 45 minute
walk/run twice a week.

~~~
DrScump
No abstract needed -- I quoted from the detail supplement PDF, which (along
with the full study itself) is available for free and in full right there on
the referenced _Cell_ page.

